# A Little feeding today



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*The Feeder*

Good Photos!
What is that feeder? Is it an upside down poultry waterer?
What is the brabd name of the pollen substitute/
Thank you,
Ernie
Lucas Apiaries


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

I have been using a chicken waterer for open feeding as well as some aluminum pans and a quail waterer. The pollen is in the bottom part of of a chicken waterer that had cracked. They carried it away in a hurry yesterday. 
I got the pollen on E-bay from BeeSources own BjornBee.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Open Feeding*

Good photos. 
It looks like a pollen substitute.
They must be hungry.
I have seen bees collecting saw dust in December. 
That was about 35 years ago.
Regards,
Ernie
Lucas Apiaries


----------



## Little John_NC (Nov 20, 2005)

Hey Ski
Im down in Anson County, Lilesville NC. Your feeder looks like my open pollen feeder. Ive been feeding pollen for the last 2 months and suger all winter. With this drought we got here the bees have been short of stores and pollen. I notice this back in Nov.
I would keep feeding them the pollen sub. till fresh pollen starts coming in. Today I saw some bees bring in fresh pollen yellowish white , and a greenish pollen something blooming in the hollow down here . 
I like the pictures keep them coming ........Little John_NC


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey LJ

Looks like you are about 100 miles south of my location.
I have been feeding syrup on warm days as well and started open pollen feeding a few days ago.

I did an inspection yesterday and they are starting to fill up the brood frames with syrup. There is still plenty of room but I over fed them last year and I think it caused some problems. So I am going to cut back on the syrup for a while but continue open pollen feeding.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I was watching my girls yesterday and they were bringing in large quantities of greenish pollen. Its supposed to hit low 70's tomorrow. I hope these temps don't get things started too soon - winter is NOT over yet!


----------

